# Speaking of trucks, Anyone know where I can find...



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have "expanded" my Dodge truck search......

Anyone know where I can find:

'07 or newer

GMC or Chevy, Dodge or Ferd

3500/350

4WD

*REGULAR CAB*/ long bed

Duramax/Ally, Cummins, Pearstroke

No gassers, no super/crewcabs, no 2WD, no 3/4 ton !!

Gotta be a *1 ton* snowplow truck

15,000 max budget.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm looking for the same thing but I would go a little older and I want a flatbed.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Found this, but way above budget

http://lexington.craigslist.org/cto/5419686649.html

But this is what I really want


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

In this neck of the woods thats going to be a tough find. Regular cab trucks are a rare one to begin with. Ebay might be your best bet. Found mine on ebay...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

PaMike said:


> In this neck of the woods thats going to be a tough find. Regular cab trucks are a rare one to begin with. Ebay might be your best bet. Found mine on ebay...


Yeah no kiddin. Regular cab pickups are a dying breed, but awesome for plowing driveways.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Any particular reason you care if the superduty has the 250 or 350 sticker on it? Also back then I didn't think dodge offered the 3500 in srw.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> Any particular reason you care if the superduty has the 250 or 350 sticker on it? Also back then I didn't think dodge offered the 3500 in srw.


Yeah I just like the extra beef in the rear suspension.

Dodge makes a 3500SRW


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Third gen Dodge (after 2002) should be available as 3500 srw.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I think I would stick with your tractor for plowing. With the nice setup you have a plow truck would be a step backwards...


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

A couple of years ago I sold a 3/4 Dodge 4x4 flatbed with 240,000 miles in 10 minutes on craigslist.

It did have all maintenance records. Old Dogs sell very quick, the easiest truck to buy would be a 350 with the 6.0.

When truck shopping we head to PX or Tucson to buy an "old man townie truck" that lived a soft life pulling baby girls horse trailer twice a year. I would never buy a truck from where I live, they are all run to the edge of their life!

JD3430, you look in AZ craigslist--if you see something interesting I'll take a look. Might bring it to you as I have been promising Kath a visit to PA someday.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

PaMike said:


> I think I would stick with your tractor for plowing. With the nice setup you have a plow truck would be a step backwards...


I'm not getting rid of tractor. You're right it's great.
I am expanding into areas too far to drive the tractor. 
It's also going to be a "back-up" vehicle for my work, wife, son to drive.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Truck Plow is way faster than tractor in most apps.

F250 with the heaviest payload option has heavier springs than the lightest f350 option. Just has 2" blocks instead of 4" blocks. Here at least there are more f250s available in regular cab.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes I agree. Only 3/4 ton I'd consider is F-250. Same GVWR as 3500.

Just like one tons a little better as most have snow plow prep packages.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Have you ever made 2 trips West in the same year? I'll scratch around a bit and see what pops up.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> I am expanding into areas too far to drive the tractor.
> .


If you are expanding would you not be in someone else's "turf"

Just ribbing ya JD


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

swmnhay said:


> If you are expanding would you not be in someone else's "turf"
> 
> Just ribbing ya JD


No, just shortening the tractor driving distance.

Currently I'm driving tractor too far.

With my son becoming involved, driving, and helping during farm season, I need a second truck.

I don't mid the ribbing at all.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

People here with truck plows will have 40 driveways in one area then drive 30 min away to do one driveway in the middle of another guys area passing him as he heads into the first guys area. Its very strange, if they called each other and swapped clients they would both make more money.



swmnhay said:


> If you are expanding would you not be in someone else's "turf"
> 
> Just ribbing ya JD


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Driving a farm tractor more than 5 miles through heavy snow is far enough for me.

Not just using for plowing. It'll be used for lots of other work-related chores. Easy for my son to drive.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

5 miles. my commute every day isn't that long...

You do go all over...

I got enough work within 2 miles I am not going any further...


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

My snow blowing route had crept up to about that length and it's too far. Driving at speed in snow with regular traffic plus the dot highway plows mixed in was stressful. I've cut back to about 2 miles plus the length of the driveways and it's much better.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Wonder if it would be advisable to have a "snow removal" sub forum?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Plenty of forums already. Fits perfectly fine here. Don't need a new forum for every other thread.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

OK, great. Then its decided 

When I suggested the "Farm Trucks & Trailers" idea to the former owner, I was told it was a great idea. Now we have another useful forum. 

He started a thread looking for suggestions for more new forums. So I thought since there's more than a few of us pushing snow, I thought it was a good idea.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> Wonder if it would be advisable to have a "snow removal" sub forum?


I couldn't afford it; I'd prolly find out that I've been doing that wrong and need more equipment, too!!! 

73, Mark


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> I have "expanded" my Dodge truck search......
> Anyone know where I can find:
> 
> '07 or newer
> ...


 You will probably find one but it blows my mind in this used diesel truck market the mileage on some of these trucks people pay 15 to 20k.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

endrow said:


> You will probably find one but it blows my mind in this used diesel truck market the mileage on some of these trucks people pay 15 to 20k.


I know, right!?
With an SRW 3500 2 door, GM's in the 15-20k range, usually closer to 20K, usually have 150,000 miles on them. 
Fords seem to sell for the least, because of all the 6L and 6.4L problems. I have found 3-5 of them and they usually have about 90-125 on them.
Dodges are nearly impossible to find since they make the fewest trucks.

It has almost become a challenge to me to find a GM. There's a couple Fords out there. Almost zero Dodge. I think the GM's have the most miles because in the '06-'10 range where I'm lookin, the LBZ diesels were very reliable trucks. A great highway occasional off road truck.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Last minute... Probably to late to do anything but...
http://www.bidspotter.com/en-us/auction-catalogues/wheeler/catalogue-id-bscwhe10087/lot-80b769ea-deb1-43fa-80ee-a59800ebe555


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Just scribble a 7 over the 4.

http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/5370866941.html


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Can't do a 6L Ford. Too many horror stories.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Can't do a 6L Ford. Too many horror stories.


Yeah, I figured. I've been looking at 7.3s and ignoring 6.0s too. Regular cab, long wheel base 4x4 duallys seem to be as hard to find as what you're looking for.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I wouldn't be too afraid of the 6.0.....you can buy them right usually. It's a gamble but so was my first girlfriend.....never know. I know of a bunch of folk that's never had a problem.....engine made some HP, that was for sure


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

I've HEARD that if the 6.0 holds together for over 100,000 and you don't abuse it and do good maintenance, you should be good to go.

Most of them that were letting go went long before 100,000... If you got one that held together past 100,000 you were golden...

Course, that's what I HEARD... YMMV...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Let me get this right. You want a truck that can haul, pull or push and without back seat that gets piled full of junk that you never use again. 
We call them straight cabs 8ft box trucks farmer trucks.
Yea right. I know of less than a handful. If you want diesel cut that in half. There's a new one at the ford dealer in town. Can't believe actually ordered it in. Its like a unicorn, almost mystical.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Farmineer95 said:


> Let me get this right. You want a truck that can haul, pull or push and without back seat that gets piled full of junk that you never use again.
> We call them straight cabs 8ft box trucks farmer trucks.
> Yea right. I know of less than a handful. If you want diesel cut that in half. There's a new one at the ford dealer in town. Can't believe actually ordered it in. Its like a unicorn, almost mystical.


Yeah, imagine that. A truck that gets used like a truck. LOL


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

luke strawwalker said:


> I've HEARD that if the 6.0 holds together for over 100,000 and you don't abuse it and do good maintenance, you should be good to go.
> 
> Most of them that were letting go went long before 100,000... If you got one that held together past 100,000 you were golden...
> 
> ...


You have to modify the head studs and EGR cooler or most all 6L's will leak coolant. Im not paying for crap like that. I'd rather have a LBZ or a Cummins or a newer Powerstroke.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> You have to modify the head studs and EGR cooler or most all 6L's will leak coolant. Im not paying for crap like that. I'd rather have a LBZ or a Cummins or a newer Powerstroke.


So pay to have it fixed.....you can buy the 6.0's cheap, even ones that have been "bulletproofed" go for a good deal less, course you need to know the competency of the shop doing the work.....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> So pay to have it fixed.....you can buy the 6.0's cheap, even ones that have been "bulletproofed" go for a good deal less, course you need to know the competency of the shop doing the work.....


No thanks. They have no resale value. They're a bad investment.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Ok,I gotta ask. Does resale even come in to be a factor? With the number of miles and shape some farm trucks end up at I can't imagine getting a premium when the decision is made to move on to bigger/better. I'm thinking brand isn't going to matter. At least not that much.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Farmineer95 said:


> Ok,I gotta ask. Does resale even come in to be a factor? With the number of miles and shape some farm trucks end up at I can't imagine getting a premium when the decision is made to move on to bigger/better. I'm thinking brand isn't going to matter. At least not that much.


This really isn't going to be strictly a farm truck. It must be roadworthy and safe. It will be tagged as a "truck" not a farm truck. It will be used for towing equipment point A to point B, snowplowing, delivering hay and by my son to drive to school when it's not being used. 
I'm not buying a 6L Ford unless the deal is beyond an amazing value. 
Resale does matter to me. I like exit strategies. Been stuck with piles of junk nobody wants too often to get burned again. 
However, if the deal is one I can't pass up, it's the only way I'd consider it.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

The last 6.0 we owned had that famous problem at 104k miles. They wanted $4500 to fix it. I said no thanks and we bought a Cummins. With that being said, we own trucks to use as trucks. They get overloaded and generally used, if not outright abused. I don't blame you for staying away from the 6.0.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

JD I looked around here a bit given your dollar being so strong but in winter every good 4wd diesel regular cab is a strong seller and the price matches. I couldn't find anything under 20K and even that stuff wasn't great looking.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

In that case I understand the means to your madness.
Good luck in your search. I stay say it's an Eleanor (gone in 30 seconds reference).


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

http://www.truckpaper.com/drilldown/manufacturers.aspx?ETID=1&catid=300&bcatid=27

http://www.truckpaper.com/drilldown/manufacturers.aspx?ETID=1&catid=313&bcatid=27


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah I already tried truck paper.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

My buddy worked at a Ford dealer when the 6.0 came out. He makes a lot of money now fixing 6.0's on the side. Are they that much money to fix if you don't go to the dealer?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

PaMike said:


> My buddy worked at a Ford dealer when the 6.0 came out. He makes a lot of money now fixing 6.0's on the side. Are they that much money to fix if you don't go to the dealer?


Funny you mention that. The Ford diesel mechanic I get repairs from has a poster on the wall that reads "Ford 6L Powerstroke technician....$$$$$" and it has a picture of a greasy mechanic holding a stack of $100's

Now I know what you're thinking "find another mechanic".

He's actually very good and fixes things right the first time (sometimes I get one of the other techs for lesser jobs and they dont always get it right).

He told me the 6L made him very well off and enabled him to buy a bigger home in a nicer neighborhood. He actually takes 6L "hopeless cases", bulletproofs them and sells them. He has 2 he could sell me tomorrow. The reason I wont buy one is because they have pathetic resale value. I like to have an "exit strategy". You're stuck with the 6L. Nobody wants them, unless they are completely unaware of the problems they have.

One is a F-350 crew cab dually 4WD Harley Davidson edition. The other is a F-350 Cab & Chassis with Eby aluminum bed. Both have gooseneck hitches in the beds, too.

Service manager tells me he makes in excess of $125,000/yr with overtime. :0


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's not true about nobody wanting them.....they are still desirable trucks, they sell them everyday. Once bulletproofed they make loads of dependable power. I have a friend that is a diesel mechanic and has done his fair share of work on them. I would not be afraid of a 06,07 without the bulletproof....I would certainly pay less however. The resale value is commensurate with what you paid for the truck to begin with, not sure how that factors in.....unless you bought it new. 
Fella down my way had a 06 with 190k miles on it, loaded up with 4x4 srw, sold it for 17k within three days of listing it on Craigslist. A beautiful truck....and hopefully dependable since it had been "bulletproofed" I was about to buy it but wasn't pleased with the reputation of the shop that did the "bulletproof" 
Good for the service manager....is there anything wrong with making money? Surely you don't think it's all because of the 6.0.....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> That's not true about nobody wanting them.....they are still desirable trucks, they sell them everyday. Once bulletproofed they make loads of dependable power. I have a friend that is a diesel mechanic and has done his fair share of work on them. I would not be afraid of a 06,07 without the bulletproof....I would certainly pay less however. The resale value is commensurate with what you paid for the truck to begin with, not sure how that factors in.....unless you bought it new.
> Fella down my way had a 06 with 190k miles on it, loaded up with 4x4 srw, sold it for 17k within three days of listing it on Craigslist. A beautiful truck....and hopefully dependable since it had been "bulletproofed" I was about to buy it but wasn't pleased with the reputation of the shop that did the "bulletproof"
> Good for the service manager....is there anything wrong with making money? Surely you don't think it's all because of the 6.0.....


Well, Ive known the guy for 5 years and he'll tell you straight up he owes his "extra" money to the 6L diesel.

I have a 6.4L and I'll be the first to admit, it's not as bad as the 6Leaker, but its got its own problems. Fortunately, most are resolved with a DPF delete.

It's pretty well known that the 6L caused the demise of the 30 year long relationship that Ford had with IH supplying millions of diesel engines to Ford.

6L problems are related to the engine itself and the EGR. 6.4L problems are more related to the emissions system


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Must be pretty lucky selling them for any money there, here they are practically worthless here unless you find a sucker. There are a few diehard fans of them that have 3 or 4 parts trucks already that will buy the nice ones cheap as they have a collection of parts to keep them going.



somedevildawg said:


> That's not true about nobody wanting them.....they are still desirable trucks, they sell them everyday. Once bulletproofed they make loads of dependable power. I have a friend that is a diesel mechanic and has done his fair share of work on them. I would not be afraid of a 06,07 without the bulletproof....I would certainly pay less however. The resale value is commensurate with what you paid for the truck to begin with, not sure how that factors in.....unless you bought it new.
> Fella down my way had a 06 with 190k miles on it, loaded up with 4x4 srw, sold it for 17k within three days of listing it on Craigslist. A beautiful truck....and hopefully dependable since it had been "bulletproofed" I was about to buy it but wasn't pleased with the reputation of the shop that did the "bulletproof"
> Good for the service manager....is there anything wrong with making money? Surely you don't think it's all because of the 6.0.....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Sell em everyday here......there's an ass for every seat, I learned that in the car business very quickly. Heck, Dodge and Chevy sell trucks everyday  just pokin y'all.... everything is price dependent and your results may vary. (Disclaimer)


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We had some Fords that needed bulletproofed . Back in early 2000 when my kids were in college my wife went and bought a brand new Ford Expedition with a 5.4 Ford Triton motor. Not long after Ford's super duper superior 1 year warranty was off, it started blowing spark plugs out and I mean it would tear the threads out of the head and need to get hauled to the shop and helicoil put in the head. My uncle bought an F 150 in the same time frame and his did the same thing. You couldn't depend on the car whenever you were hundreds of miles from home on your way to a college graduation or something like that very important The car would blow a spark plug it was amazing. Ford knew they were bad they never would help anybody out I had to pay for all the repairs all the towing. I told the dealer it was a hazard and he always said it wasn't then we did here in some instances when the spark plug blew out it must of caught something up by the fuel rail and the cars caught on fire and burned immediately. I think they should have had a recall on but they never did. The car was way too good for us to scrap it @ 30000 miles and I didn't want to lose my family to a car fire because of some irresponsible dingbat at Ford Motors we fought them tooth to nail, we had to put new heads on the car they wouldn't give us a nickel off any of the parts .
Our local Ford dealer never wanted to admit there was a serious problem and one day my uncle went to trade his pick up in and the sales manager at our local dealership said there probably arent going to give you that much for that pick up because there's a major problem with spark plugs


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

endrow said:


> We had some Fords that needed bulletproofed . Back in early 2000 when my kids were in college my wife went and bought a brand new Ford Expedition with a 5.4 Ford Triton motor. Not long after Ford's super duper superior 1 year warranty was off, it started blowing spark plugs out and I mean it would tear the threads out of the head and need to get hauled to the shop and helicoil put in the head. My uncle bought an F 150 in the same time frame and his did the same thing. You couldn't depend on the car whenever you were hundreds of miles from home on your way to a college graduation or something like that very important The car would blow a spark plug it was amazing. Ford knew they were bad they never would help anybody out I had to pay for all the repairs all the towing. I told the dealer it was a hazard and he always said it wasn't then we did here in some instances when the spark plug blew out it must of caught something up by the fuel rail and the cars caught on fire and burned immediately. I think they should have had a recall on but they never did. The car was way too good for us to scrap it @ 30000 miles and I didn't want to lose my family to a car fire because of some irresponsible dingbat at Ford Motors we fought them tooth to nail, we had to put new heads on the car they wouldn't give us a nickel off any of the parts .
> Our local Ford dealer never wanted to admit there was a serious problem and one day my uncle went to trade his pick up in and the sales manager at our local dealership said there probably arent going to give you that much for that pick up because there's a major problem with spark plugs


That's really strange endrow....without a doubt one of the best series of vehicles I've ever purchased has been the expedition series with the 5.4.
Bought one in 99, had 160k on it traded for a 2003, had 170k on it traded for a 2006, just sold it with 230k miles....never a problem with any of them. One of them, the 01 had a alternator go out, and a cat get clogged and I did have to replace several coil packs......other than that, great vehicles for me, would buy another in a minute but the younguns done grown up now, no need.....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I heard the V-10's were plug sputters, too. 
I really like the ford rolling chassis, the inside of the cab, they layout and the rears. 
Never liked any of the transmissions until the Torqshifts came out
Really never liked any of their engines. 
This 6.4L isn't bad, but you don't ever feel "relaxed" with it.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Various v8's v10 were plug spitters or plug breakers but I think its a bit overblown of an issue. Its also cheap to fix now with the kits instead of new heads like they originally did. I've never changed the plugs on mine because of this issue, they last a long time.

We have had a variety of 4.6 and 5.4's in the family besides my 5.4, none have spit out a plug but two of them have had lots of coil packs, the same coil pack, where water leaks in from the hood.

Replacement 5.4's and 6.8's are cheap to get too, out of vans and medium trucks. I'd love to try a 6.8 in my F350.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I wondered that why some motors would spit the spark plugs and some would not. Anyway we had a bad one and and I chuckled now you say it's no big deal, but right in the middle of a snowstorm on the PA Turnpike with your mother in law and three grandchildren under the age of 4 with and a plug blows out. It ain't like your beater truck when the plug blows out out behind the barn you walk up to the house and get a beer and sit on the porch.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

endrow said:


> I wondered that why some motors would spit the spark plugs and some would not. Anyway we had a bad one and and I chuckled now you say it's no big deal, but right in the middle of a snowstorm on the PA Turnpike with your mother in law and three grandchildren under the age of 4 with and a plug blows out. It ain't like your beater truck when the plug blows out out behind the barn you walk up to the house and get a beer and sit on the porch.


But perhaps the MIL could go for a long walk?


----------

